# Salary AED 8000, how to manage in Dubai?



## Indian In Dubai

Hi,

We are an *Indian couple*, 
relocating to Dubai soon for employment in a 
company located at *Al Maktoum Street* for 
a salary of *AED 8000 p.m each.*

Can someone please help us regarding-

1. Is this _salary enough_ to maintain an average lifestyle & make a good saving?

2. Stay in _which area_ would be more suitable - considering rental cost, transport cost and the locality?

3. How should we _search accommodation_?


----------



## Tropicana

what do you mean by 8000 each? are you both working?

Biggest cost will obviously be housing: a studio will take at least 25-35000 dhs, 2-3000 a month,

if you live "normally", like eating out once or twice a week, going to movies now and then, buying a small car, it will be difficult to have substantial savings with 8k. You may save 2k one month and nothing the next


----------



## Indian In Dubai

Heyy...thanks a lot for your reply.
Yes, we both would be working.
Our total salary would be 16,000 AED p.m.
So will we be able to save 5,000/6,000 AED?


----------



## Toon

Indian In Dubai said:


> Heyy...thanks a lot for your reply.
> Yes, we both would be working.
> Our total salary would be 16,000 AED p.m.
> So will we be able to save 5,000/6,000 AED?


Yes.


----------



## karawadia

*Ali*

The estimated cost of living in UAE for family of 2 (without kids) is as follows.

it is considered you would have a small car (on bank loan), live in 1BHK apartment in Burdubai or Ghusais (Where most of indian population lives) and will not go out to fancy places for fine dinning regularly. You need to add Alchohal cost.

Rent 4,500 (A very good 1bK flat)
DEWA+Internet+Basic TV 1,100
Mobile Phone Bill for 2 200
Grocery 1,200
Maid (1 hour daily) unofficial 400
Car Lease installment 1,100
Car maintainence/Fuel 500
Dinning out (Twice a week) 1,800


The total would be approx 11,000/- you can save rest

Regards
Ali


----------



## rml

Hi Guys, 

I need a small favour; I have a job opportunity in Jebel Ali Free Zone :

Background :
	Currently I am working in Mumbai (India) and getting 15 lk per year with 6 days working and 13 to 14 hours job schedule.I have 1 year of work exp.
 The “New Co” is offering me 12, 000 per month (excluding acco) and 13,473 in total and 5 days working
	I am single and have done MBA from top 3 B schools in Indian ( IIM C ).

Suggestions Required :
	Will I be able to survive and save a descent amount with this kind of salary in UAE.
	I had read about some law regarding job switching, Is it applicable in JAFA as well?

My Point of view
	Can take risk as start of career
	Will give international exposure
	Good Future growth opportunities considering EXPO 2020

Pl help

Regards ,


----------



## Tropicana

How much are they offering you for accommodation?
Is it 13473 minus 12000 , i.e. 1473?

If yes, you can ask for more on that front using the reasoning that 1 bed apts in Dubai start at ~40-50k per annum
There is no way you can find anything for 17000 a year unless you share rooms, and that is not something someone making 1.3l in India and with an MBA from IIM should be doing in Dubai


----------



## rml

Thanks you brother !!

Point Noted, will negotiate for accommodation . It's not making much sense to me

Pl suggest if following Budget projection sounds feasible ( 1473 k is for med, air tic etc )

Total Sal 12k - (A) Total Sal
------------------

Rent : 3.5 k

Food : 2k

Utilities : 1 k

------------------
Spending : 6.5 K - (B) Total Sal

Savings : 5.5 K - (C) Total Sal

In INR Saving : .88 lk 

My Current savings post 30% tax pm is arnd .70lk

How difficult is to change the job there?


----------

